# 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"



## Annett (13. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Teichinteressierten.


Am Montag den 21.3. ab 20 Uhr möchten wir Euch zum Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz am Teich" einladen. Alle Interessenten sind herzlich eingeladen, sich über die erforderlichen Arbeiten am Teich miteinander im Chat auszutauschen.

Wenn alles gut geht, stehen Euch zusätzlich Eugen (Bereich naturnahe Teiche) und Dodi (Bereich Fischteiche/Koiteiche) für Eure Fragen zur Verfügung.



Viel Spaß beim Fachsimpeln wünscht Euch Euer Hobby-Gartenteich-Team!


----------



## robsig12 (13. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

supi, ist eigentlich die Zusammenfassung vom letztem Teichchat an mir vorbei gegangen?


----------



## Annett (13. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Hallo Robert.

 Nein, ich stelle sie noch heute Abend ein. Versprochen!


----------



## robsig12 (13. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Habe ich doch aufgepasst!

Danke für deine Mühen.


----------



## Echinopsis (13. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Bin am 21.3 auch dabei, da ich da meine freien Tage habe.
Sollten noch Fragen sein kann ich auch gerne Auskunft geben 

Also denne, bis im Chat!

...und danke an Eugen und Dodi!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Heute Abend ist der Themenchatabend!


----------



## Vera44 (21. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Meine Jungs haben Nachtschicht, ich versuche ab 21,30h dabei zu sein.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Hallo..

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heute Abend kommen kann...es ist heute Mittag etwas sehr schlimmes und einschneidendes hier bei mir passiert..ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heute Abend die Kraft und Lust habe dem Chat beizuwohnen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

OhOh Daniel,
das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an :beten


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2011)

*AW: 21.3. Themenchatabend "Frühjahrsputz im Teich"*

Hi Daniel,

wie schade - hoffentlich wird alles bald wieder gut! *ganzdolldiedaumendrück*


----------

